# Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr ne Idee habt wie ich auch mal mein sub aufdrehen kann ohne das sich die Ollen Leute unter mir beschweren.
Ich hab grad mal Zimmerlautstärke....
Ich hab auch schon mal gehört wie sich das bei den anhört....es dröhnt halt etwas...

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

Den Subwoofer weniger aufdrehen.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Raum-im-Raum-Konstruktion. Allerdings sehr teuer und es geht massig Wohnraum verloren. Ganz tiefe Frequenzen hält es allerdings aufgrund der Wellenlänge auch nicht ab.


----------



## doceddy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

Falls du einen Subwoofer benutzt, der den Lautsprecher unten sitzen hat, kannst du auf einen umsteigen, der nach Vorne zeigt.


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

ich möchte mir keinen neuen kaufen und ja der lautsprecher zeigt nach unten..
Ich drehe das Subwoofer nicht auf..


----------



## doceddy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

Das ist bei Downfire nun mal so, dass man schneller ein Dröhnen hört, als bei Frontfire. Vielleicht hilft es dir den Sub weiter weg von der Wand zu stellen. Oder du kannst ihn auf eine Platte aus Stein, Granit o.ä. stellen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

Da gibt halt keine möglichkeit DER Subwoofer ist halt nen Downfire Subwoofer, der wird dir auch bei kleiner lautstärke auf die Bausubstanz feuern, Was vieleicht nen klitzeklitze klein wenig abhilfe bringen könnte, den Woofer entkoppeln und ihn auf ne Mamorplatte stellen. Aber das wird auch keine wunder bringen, da eben die Bauart deines Woofers so gedacht das er die Bausubstanz zum schwingen bringt und damit ein besseres empfinden vom Bass bringen soll. 

Die einzig wirklich gescheite abhilfe wär, nen anderer Subwoofer, ein sog. Frontfire.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

Ich würde zuerstmal versuchen den vom Boden zu entkoppeln mit Tennisbällen oder Spikes, vieleicht auch in Verbindung mit dem umdrehen des Subs. Ich würde aber generell auf Boom Boom verzichten, der Bass sollte schon zum Rest passen.


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*

ich probiere es mal mit einer marmorplatte..danke für die tips!


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde zuerstmal versuchen den vom Boden zu entkoppeln mit Tennisbällen oder Spikes, vieleicht auch in Verbindung mit dem umdrehen des Subs. Ich würde aber generell auf Boom Boom verzichten, der Bass sollte schon zum Rest passen.



Ich drehe den Bass nicht hoch! Das Verhältniss ist schon ok! MIt Spikes wäre aber vllt auch eine gute Idee.



dfence schrieb:


> DER Subwoofer


 

DAS Subwoofer


----------



## Nosferatu05 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*



MongoAusnKongo schrieb:


> DAS Subwoofer


 
Warum korrigierst du falsch?


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

google hat es so ausgespuckt! is aber auch egal...darum gehts ja nicht


----------



## mmayr (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar keinen Subwoofer über den sich die Nachbarn beschweren, aber mein Nachbar direkt unter mit, der größte Lärmerzeuger überhaupt, maßt sich an, sich aufzuregen, wenn mein 1,5 Jahre alter Sohn in der Nacht mal weint!
Dem würd ich gern mal deinen Woofer unter die Nase klemmen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Beschwerden von Nachbarn vorbeugen?*



MongoAusnKongo schrieb:


> DAS Subwoofer


 
Das heißt doch *die *Subwoofer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. OK ich mehr als einen


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinen Subwoofer über den sich die Nachbarn beschweren, aber mein Nachbar direkt unter mit, der größte Lärmerzeuger überhaupt, maßt sich an, sich aufzuregen, wenn mein 1,5 Jahre alter Sohn in der Nacht mal weint!
> Dem würd ich gern mal deinen Woofer unter die Nase klemmen!


 
von den unter mir hört man ja nichts
ist ja auch nur selten mal...wenn ich mal n film guck oder musik hör


----------

